# Some rare  30” Torrington handle bars . Super  wide and long pull back



## whizzer kid (Sep 11, 2022)

Have these cool bars. Torrington I believe 
30” wide, 14” pull back from the second bend.  Want to find out what they are off of and possible name.


----------



## whizzer kid (Sep 11, 2022)

Little T on the end of them


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2022)

Wide steerhorns. Prewar Torringtons


----------



## John (Sep 12, 2022)

What year did they change from the spacer to the expanded tube?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2022)

John said:


> What year did they change from the spacer to the expanded tube?



37-38?


----------



## ian (Sep 12, 2022)

Those would be perfect on my '37 Shelby Traveler.


----------



## Goodday (Sep 19, 2022)

My 39 Monark 5 bar has those  bars


----------



## ian (Sep 19, 2022)

My '37 Shelby is now equipped with some bitchin' 30+inch wide longhorns , thanks to @redline1968 .


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 19, 2022)

John said:


> What year did they change from the spacer to the expanded tube?



Good question I think the technical term is swaging. Maybe there's some notice of this in period Torrington literature.


fordmike65 said:


> 37-38?



I would agree.


----------



## all riders (Sep 20, 2022)

I would swear those are the bars I had on my '35 Rugby (shapleigh) motobike. The original owner(my highschool friend's dad) had a name for them and said that he had special ordered them from the options in the catalogue. Many years later, I have seen Shapleigh catalogue pages, from the period, that do, indeed, list handlebar, seat. et.c. options. Perhaps you could find a clue in those catalogues?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 20, 2022)

Torrington referred to these as; SB Bars.
The S.B. Stood for “Swept Back.”
They came in 4 sizes.
8” 10” 12” 14”
The 14 inch size is definitely the least seen these days.
The shimmed center/clamping area for the stem/goose neck, was phased out for the bulged/swaged area in 1938.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 20, 2022)

My 41 B model came with the 14" pulls and I love em.  Feels like an early motorcycle.


----------



## Avanti (Sep 23, 2022)

As far back as I recall, these were nicknamed "Torrington Long Horns".


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 23, 2022)

Or Steer Horns


----------

